# Send a PS4 to Russia!



## KingpinSlim (Apr 25, 2017)

Closed the Gofundme.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2017)

In before this counts as sending tech to a sanctioned country.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 25, 2017)

If he saved $1 a day he could probably buy 2 pre owned ones at Xmas.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 25, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> In before this counts as sending tech to a sanctioned country.


Hey Fast6191. I really loved your in-depth posts about homebrew applications on the EZ-Flash IV.
Are you sure Russia is still sanctioned?
PS4's are sold in shops there.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> If he saved $1 a day he could probably buy 2 pre owned ones at Xmas.


I am german. The cheapest possible offer is about 160€.
Any advice?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2017)

It was mainly intended to be a joke, and a reference to an amusing event a while back
https://www.ecustoms.com/blog/?p=185


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 25, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> It was mainly intended to be a joke, and a reference to an amusing event a while back
> https://www.ecustoms.com/blog/?p=185


Ah okay. I get it.
I was actually scared you may just have a point there.
It is not completely unthinkable. Certainly sounds very plausible.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 25, 2017)

KingpinSlim said:


> Hey Fast6191. I really loved your in-depth posts about homebrew applications on the EZ-Flash IV.
> Are you sure Russia is still sanctioned?
> PS4's are sold in shops there.
> 
> ...



1 Euro a day for 365 days a year is 320... 2 ps4s. The point I'm making is he can afford his own if he tried.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 25, 2017)

mech said:


> 1 Euro a day for 365 days a year is 320... 2 ps4s. The point I'm making is he can afford his own if he tried.


If you consider living environs enjoyed by people in the west?
certainly, but please consider that just because someone is paid less, life does not always give someone the opportunity to save.
Some people have an existence on the edge where expenses can easily exceed someones earnings.
I am german, you are british.
You will understand when i say that our medical-system has the capabilities to take care of us without having to expend giant sums.
Just because all humans are equal, does not mean our environs are equal as well.

I honestly believe in this and i badly wish to see this happen.
I am willing to go into deb this month just to do so.
I expect no help at all, but i would be delighted if someone felt willing to do so.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 25, 2017)

From all I can find his income seems to be pretty decent for Russia.
Average/a bit above average.

Not remarkably easy to save for a PS4 with it, but doesn't sound like he's eating out of a dumpster just yet.
He should try saving, and you should too if you wanna help him buy one.

This is a very odd request.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 25, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> From all I can find his income seems to be pretty decent for Russia.
> Average/a bit above average.
> 
> Not remarkably easy to save for a PS4 with it, but doesn't sound like he's eating out of a dumpster just yet.
> ...



I will do this anyway. regardless of any help or lack thereof.
I have been transparent and have already stated this on my gofundme-proposal.
This would just be a way of making someone less fortunate happy.
That is all this is.


----------



## laudern (Apr 25, 2017)

Why don't you just buy him a used ps1 controller and tell him to watch YouTube videos of ps4 games being played, while tapping at the buttons?


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 25, 2017)

laudern said:


> Why don't you just buy him a used ps1 controller and tell him to watch YouTube videos of ps4 games being played, while tapping at the buttons?


Very funny.
I stopped the Gofundme now.
I will just do it myself.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Youkai (Apr 25, 2017)

If you are 29 I guess you probably have a job ... if YOU want to give him something like a PS4 as a present why don't you just buy it from your money ? 
Should not be that hard ... It is nice to help someone or give presents but a gaming device is nothing anyone "needs" it is luxury !
Even in Germany and other "rich" countrys there are lots of people who can't afford such a thing.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 25, 2017)

@VinLark Like i said. I closed it now. I bought a PS4 used this morning for 160€.
Will ship it once it arrives.

@Youkai I already have.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

That is sweet of you.
I remember when Overwatch community funded a guy a PC beause he couldn't run Overwatch on stable 30fps in 1024x768 on very low settings. 
I don't have any money myself and gofundme is closed but it's really nice to make someone a gift for whoever has a dream about having a console like others but doesn't have enough money and saving is not a option since you have to pay bills and buy food.

Very nice decision @OP, you made that dude happy.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 25, 2017)

He actually doesn't know anything about it, yet. I want to do it as a surprise!
I will say something like "Want me to send you some german candy?" or something and then ship the PS4 and wait.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2017)

What was this all about?
Meh, I arrived too late to read the original story.


----------

